# Alocasia 'black velvet' inflorescence



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

my black velvet loves where it is in my terrarium.
After sending out about 10 leaves at once and all kinds of runners, it is now sending up an inflorescense.


















it's pretty interesting!


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

That is really cool! I never was able to get more than 3 leaves at a time on mine, much less a flower. Actually, I didn't realize flowers were an option on this one. 
Is it growing in your same terrarium with the satin/velvet peperomia I want a piece of, or have you built another one?


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

it's the same terrarium, the 75. I have put this plant in a couple of different places in the tank, and it seems to really dig the moister, darker area.
It won't 'flower' as such, but it puts out a spike that looks kind of like an anthurium spike that's wrapped inside the funny looking sheath in the picture. I'd have to cut away the sheath to show that, which I may do eventually. I'll post if I do.

that pep is going strong....I just threw away several inches off the top because it was getting too tall  I guess I should have asked if you wanted it!


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I expected it would split open to expose the spathe. 
And I don't really know where I would put the pep, because I'm still trying to make room under my lights -- but would probably find a corner somewhere. I really just want to be sure you still appreciate it properly.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

spathe...that's the word I was failing to produce


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

After mine did that it started two new growth shoots, so get ready for a larger plant afterwards!


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah, it's been sending out the plantlet shoots for a few weeks now.
I'm begging it for mercy, since I have no more room for it! It's already overshadowing several things that are fading from lack of light. Time for some 'tough love' :wink: 

so did the sheath eventually open to expose the spathe with yours?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, it sent out 5 of them in a row and they all opened wonderfully. It probably would have kept blooming but I used fertilizer on it to get it back into vegetative growth. Not that it matters but mine was an infernalis not a black velvet.

Get some pics when it opens!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

nice nice.. i think this is one of my favorite foliage plants


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here in the greenhouse the Black Velvet's flowers are fragrant.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

it hasn't opened yet...but it's putting out another spike right next to the first
I'll be sure to stick my nose in it when it opens :mrgreen:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Uh oh, now I want to know what the satin/velvet pep looks like :lol: 

Can we get a shot of the full plant and tank? It's awesome that it's so happy


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

ok, here's some pics

spike, the day before opening









opening









open









tank shot (lousy pic I know)









the conditions it's in are medium light levels, moist substrate (pure coco coir), and humidity ranges from 100% at night to 50% during the afternoons when the fan is on.
Now that it has 3 flower spikes going, the lower leaves are wilting and I am removing them.

oh, and heck yeah the tank needs a housecleaning - that fern in the middle has completely taken over!


----------

